

Should we reunite fragmented conversations? - jasonb05
http://www.neverreadpassively.com/2008/09/should-we-reunite-fragmented.html

======
mechanical_fish
_comment re-integration from multiple sources aimed at the consumer is a
losing strategy as it only serves the producer._

I think this is a pretty interesting hypothesis. It certainly applies to my
usage pattern. I detest aggregations of comments from multiple sources. It's
like trying to watch six television channels at once, three of which are
inevitably tuned to the home shopping network.

You can't have a meaningful conversation with a thousand participants. It's
much easier to have a hundred conversations with ten people each,
conversations in which all parties are acquainted or at least share a set of
common assumptions. Our languages, our social habits, perhaps even our brains
themselves are designed for that use case.

------
Raphael
Yes.

